# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  El Salto

## Arkite

Wenas gente,pues si,de nuevo toco el tema del salto.

Sigo a saco con esa tecnica mientras realizo algunas cosillas automaticas para coger algo de presentacion(dios....mi presentacion apesta,jajajaja...bueno...poco a poco).

La cosa es que noto que aunque llevo no mucho tiempo con ello ya comienzo      a hacerla bastante bien,pero claro,aun no es invisible ni muchisimo menos,jajaja.

La cosa es que me gustaria que me comentariais aquellos que tengais experiencia con ella o que sepais ya hacerla algun consejito que me venga bien,no se,comentarme como deberia levantar a la vez los hombros y demas para tapar mas la maniobra y si debo mover algo la mano derecha mientras tapo el movimiento.

Tambien estoy practicando el salto pero a la incersa,supongo que tendra otro nombre,en ese ya deberia mirar mi colocacion de manos en un libro directamente,¿sabeis en que publivacion aparece? 

Un saludo gente

----------


## RobertoG

Siento decirte que yo jamas vi un salto invisible ( el clasico ). Si alguien te esta mirando a las manos atentamamente cuando lo realizas, notara algo raro, suficiente como para arruinar el juego.

Ademas de hacerlo tecnicamente bien, para el salto es muy importante elejir el momento, no mirar a la baraja, y mantener una actitud despreocupada.

Un saludo.

----------


## Arkite

Supongo que si hay mucha gente no seria invisible en segun que angulo,pero vamos,que he visto algun video haciendolo y es que parece invisible,al menos desde ese angulo.

No se,en cualquier caso quiero aprenderlo como sea,xDD.

----------


## tarkon

Alguien podria decirme que es el salto exactamente, no digo que me expongan la realizacion, sino el efecto visual. Gracias.

----------


## Benji_

> ***** gente,pues si,de nuevo toco el tema del salto.


Uhmmm, comentas en tu entrada que estas haciendo juegos automáticos para mejorar la presentación pero preguntas acercad de un movimiento tan sumamente dificil como el salto...

¿No te sería de más utilidad empezar la casa por los cimientos? Me refiero, el salto, a dia de hoy, no es imprescindible para ejecutar casi ningún juego, se puede sustituir por otras maniobras, de hecho maniobras mucho más sencillas, casi invisibles y de menos complejidad.

Yo me centraría en esas maniobras y en otras del estilo y dejaría el salto para más adelante ( y casi como curiosidad). Yo lo intento, pero por que me parece un movimiento muy elegante y bonito, pero desde luego (al menos de momento) no se me ocurre presentarlo ni incluirlo en ningún juego.

Pero vamos, esto es solo un consejo.

Un saludo,

----------


## Benji_

> Alguien podria decirme que es el salto exactamente, no digo que me expongan la realizacion, sino el efecto visual. Gracias.


El efecto visual es que no haya efecto visual  :Smile1:  (si se hace bien).

Saludos

----------


## Gunter Benko

> Sigo a saco con esa tecnica mientras realizo algunas cosillas automaticas para coger algo de presentacion(dios....mi presentacion apesta,jajajaja...bueno...poco a poco).


. 

Empezando por cosillas automáticas--> bien.
Empezando por el salto--> mal.

Si comentas que estás trabajando la presentación y que de momento es un asco, no creas que vas a transformar un juego en memorable por realizar un salto en él.
Como bien dice Benji, el salto no es imprescindible en casi ningún juego y de bien seguro que puede subsituirse por otras técnicas igual de eficaces y vistosas. 
Una cosilla que aprendí hace tiempo es que la magia es como una carrera de obstáculos. Puedes elegir enfrentarte a él o pasarlo de largo. Lo que pasa es que si al final no lo has saltado todo te van a penalizar.
Con esto quiero decir que primero te enfrentes al primer obstáculo que es la presentación.

Referente a la pregunta del salto a la inversa, puedes encontrarlo en "Magia con cartas de LePaul".

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/970

Échale un ojo y quédate con el que mejor te vaya, pero no ahora...

Un saludo

----------


## maxren

> Siento decirte que yo jamas vi un salto invisible ( el clasico ). Si alguien te esta mirando a las manos atentamamente cuando lo realizas, notara algo raro, suficiente como para arruinar el juego...


El salto... ese gran desconocido  :Wink1: 

El salto es invisible. Si no, es un intento de salto. El problema es el angulo.
Yo he visto realizar saltos que no ví ni mirando atentamente las manos. 

Y el salto "a la inversa", si está bien realizado, justo en la bajada de manos, es indetectable 100%

EDITADO ---->
Es como la "tecnica gruya": << si bien hecho, no defensa >> (miyagi dixit)
 :Wink1: 

saludos

----------


## RobertoG

Sigo diciendo que yo jamas vi realizar el salto calsico invisible, y eso que se lo he visto hacer a grandes cartomagos.
Es verdad que en el contexto de un juego puede realizarse de forma " invisible", pero si realizas un salto clasico a palo seco mientras te miran las manos, se ve algo raro.


Un saludo.

----------


## Benji_

Maxren,

 Mi opinión sobre lo que has dicho (y ojo, desde mi más profundo desconocimiento de novato) es que no es del todo correcto.

 Una cosa es que no sepas que ha pasado, o que no hayas visto el paquete escurriendose y otra que si estás mirando atentamente a las manos no veas que ha pasado "algo", y eso, en un clima donde los espectadores dudan siempre del mago, es cuando menos mosqueante.

 He visto en algunos vídeos hacer algun salto a Ascanio (alguno en el youtube) y si miras fijamente a las manos en el momento en el que se supone que hace el salto, notas "algo", que puede pasar por cualquier otra cosa o que con un cobertura correcta, al espectador no se entere ni por asomo de que ha pasado, pero algo hay.

 Yago, miembro de este foro, que después de lo visto en los vídeos hace unos saltos bien decentes (por no decir muy muy buenos, pero no tengo mucho para comparar O:-)), no se le ve nada, pero notas que ha pasado algo, que ha habido un "algo", y sin una buena cobertura el espectador igual puede desconfiar.

  Insisto, en toda la bibliografía que he leido, enuncia el salto con un movimiento que es dificilmente invisible y que tiene que ir acompañado de una cobertura correcta, un buen movimiento, oportunidad, misdirection, etcétera para que sea una técnica que pertenezca solo a la vida interna del juego.

Un saludo,

----------


## RobertoG

Que quede claro que me refiero al salto clásico.

----------


## maxren

Hola a todos

Me gusta que haya buen rollito  :Wink1:  La verdad es que no se si me he explicado con claridad o no. 
El salto es tan invisible como un enfile, o como casi cualquier movimiento de mágia. Si se cubre bien, no se ve. Pero me decís que algo se ve, algún movimiento, algún detalle... bueno, vamos a ver, en un añadido de braue tambien se ve "algo". Y los adornos de los DL tambien se pueden notar como algo extraño...

Se trata de hacer las cosas "invisibles". Y en la invisibilidad juegan 2 factores: la cobertura física y la psicológica. Y bien hecho, nadie te tendría que mirar las manos a 20 centímetros. por tanto, lo dicho, bien hecho es (cambiemos el término si resultan suspicias) "indetectable"

Y lo que en mágia es indetectable, a mi entender, es lo bueno. Es posible que alguien detecte que moviste un par de dedos un milimetro? pues si, si se dedica a mirar las manos y no el juego. Pero bueno, creo que son detalles.

Por último, para muestras, un botón: estaba con mi buen amigo Juanma y le hice 2 saltos consecutivos - eran saltos invertidos -: el primero, ni coscarse. El segundo, desgraciadamente, tuve un accidente con el pico de la mesa... MUY DETECTABLE  :Wink1: 

saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

A ver no.

 No es invisible y punto.

 El salto no tiene vida externa, precisamente por eso hay que "creársela" (dios mío me van a matar por hereje) para transformarlo en invisible (yo también hablo del clásico).

 Dicho de otra manera lo mejor que te han dicho es que la mejor técnica del salto es buscarle el momento adecuado para ejecutarlo.

 Esa es como el 98% de la técnica del salto para que sea invisible.

 No le des más vueltas. Si quieres un salto invisible, usa la cabeza.

 Si usas la cabeza, ahora, no estudiarías el aslto  :D

----------


## Manolo Talman

Venga para crear un poco de controversia...

Digamos que hasta 1950 en España habia poca mas tecnica que el enfile el salto y el forzaje, digamos que esa es la base y tecnicas que todo mago deberia conocer y hacer perfectamente, (es lo que tenia la falta de informacion y tener que adaptar todos los juegos "a lo que habia o se conocia" ) por tanto estar compaginando el aprendizaje de tecnicas individuales, mientras con publico se ensaya juegos semi automaticos para perfeccionar la presentacion creo que no es nada malo, sino todo lo contrario.

Lo que esta claro que en algun momento hay que empezar, si no ¿para cuando es adecuado comenzar a ensayar tecnica? para mi desde el 1º dia... todo el tiempo que no lo estes haciendo, es estar perdiendo el tiempo.

En relacion al salto:
Como casi todo, se necesita una cobertura en la vida externa, y sobre todo conocer cuanto mas sistemas mejor, y yo, al contrario que Roberto si tengo que decir que "he visto" saltos invisibles, en las manos de Gabriel moreno, de Bill Kalush, de Jean Fare, Steve Freeman, de Marlo... Donde son absolutamente indetectables, recuerdo una ambiciosa con una carta sobresaliente cara arriba en la baraja hecha en manos de Bill Kalush que la primera vez que la vi no entendia nada... y todo eran saltos longitudinales de Erdnase...

Todo es encontrar el ritmo, los movimientos, la posicion de los dedos, el salto adecuado que mejor se ajuste a tus manos... y echarle años (sin exagerar) y por supuesto, ademas de  todo lo anterior,  encontrar el momento oportuno para hacerlo.

Quiza, lo mas dificil es encontrarlo bien descrito en libros... y sobre todo tener la paciencia para hacerlo bien. (aunque luego sea para hacerselo a uno mismo por onanismo personal :D) 

Asi que nada, a darle duro delante de un espejo y animo!

----------


## RobertoG

Otra vez estoy aquí.

Yo a lo que me refiero es que nunca he visto un salto clásico realizado a pelo, e invisible. En otras palabras, nadie me ha dicho: Mira, te voy a hacer un salto. Lo ha hecho, y no he notado nada. Manolo, ¿ tú si lo has visto en estas condiciones?. Si es así, cambiaria de opinión. Ya que hasta la fecha pensaba que un salto clásico invisible era una quimera. Ojala no sea una quimera.

Por otro lado, estoy totalmente deacuerdo contigo. No entiendo por qué no se pueden ensayar técnicas complicadas desde el primer día. Sobre todo si son técnicas tan útiles como el salto. Otra cosa es hacer juegos en los que se utilice, para lo cual creo necesarios años. Por lo menos a mi me costo años utilizar el salto en juegos. 


Un abrazo.

----------


## The Black Prince

Se puede substituir el salto por el robo lateral? Es una pregunta que me llevo haciendo porque llevo una temporada larga con el robo lateral, y con ella me siento más seguro que con el salto.Que opinais?

Un abrazo,

----------


## Benji_

Manolo, mi pregunta es la misma que RobertoG (y la mia más justificada, a la vista de la poca experiencia y de haber visto infinitamente menos magos que tu  :Smile1: ):

 ¿Realmente alguien te ha dicho alguna vez: "_Te voy a hacer un salto_", Y tu, te has quedado mirando sus manos y has tenido que preguntar: "_¿Pero me lo haces ya?_" y el otro ha contestado "_Ya te lo he hecho..._" ?  :Smile1: 

  Es evidente que si tu me dices que es así, yo me lo creo y me desdigo ahora mismo de lo dicho  :Wink1:  por lo que he comentado antes, yo he visto muy poca cosa (para mi desgracia  :Wink1: ), pero se me hace tan dificil creer que no se ve nada, ni una sombra ni un mínimo movimiento de las manos "extraño", ni un ...  :Wink1: 

   Por otra parte me parece precioso ver la evolución en técnicas de magia (como en cualquier otra cosa, me pasa como con la informática y esa historia si que la he vivido  :Wink1: ), cuando Ciuró dice que la maniobra imprescindible en cartomagia es el salto y cosas así, lo que tu dices de los años 50. Eso demuestra que es un arte viva y por eso mismo también me llama el estudio del salto, por ver como hacía cartomagia Hofsinzer, o Ciuró, o ... pero ni se me ocurre presentar mi salto del todo a 100 a nadie  :Wink1: 

    Y aunque coincido contigo en que estudiar una técnica para si mismo, mientras se presentan métodos automáticos es perfectamente correcto, coincidirás conmigo en que si quieres sacarle el máximo provecho e ir presentando técnicas e incorporándolas poco a poco a tus juegos es mejor  no pasar directamente de la carta-guía al salto  :Wink1:   :117: 

 P.D.: Y todo esto lo acompaña la llegada a mi buzón, directamente desde Amazon de "The expert at the card table", que ya me voy a reir solamente para entenderlo (ya no digamos para intentar hacer algo de lo que ahí viene  :117: ).

  Un saludo

----------


## Manolo Talman

no, fue peor.... fue... mira una carta, la pongo en el centro, en salida.. soplo... esta mas arriba, soplo... sube un poco mas... soplo.. y solo queda 4 para que este encima... y soplo y encima de la baraja... 

Despues esa sensacion de ¿ya? fue con Gabriel Moreno... es como las meigas... que haberas haylas...

Sobre sustituir el side steal por el salto... claro que se puede... y por el doble corte.... pero es otra tecnica ¿estamos hablando del salto no?  :Wink1:  

Tambien es importante saber que el salto como se concebia en la magia de Ciuro o de Hofzinser no esta concebido como se cree y como se utiliza ahora.

En la epoca de Hofzinser todos hacian cartomagia en teatros, bajaban entre el publico y la cosa era mas o menos asi...  daban a elegir la carta, la devolvian hacian un break, y en el trascurso de vuelta al escenario o dirigirse a un espectador de la fila que dejaba a su espalda, en el giro del cuerpo hacian el salto, o bien de vuelta al escenario por el pasillo del patio de butaas lo realizaban,  de manera que tenia toda la cobertura y tiempo del mundo para hacerlo.

Ciuro usaba otro ardid, esto comentado por Jose Luis Ballesteros y Juan Tamariz al preguntarle ambos a Ciuro por el salto.
tras devolver la carta a la baraja, la miraba fijamente, haciendo que ellos mirasen a la baraja, despues levantaba la mirada, y hablaba, hablaba hasta que le mirasen a la cara y con toda tranquilidad hacia el salto, muuuy despacito, el simplemente esperaba a que no le mirasen las manos y una vez hecho, volvia a mirar a la baraja.

de todas maneras, los magos generalmente hacen el salto seguido del tipico riflleo de las cartas (conocido tambien como riffle pass) Aqui el problema reside (y por eso se ve) que el gesto de riflear las cartas el mago no lo hace nunca,  (El movimiento no esta condicionado) solo  lo hace en el momento de hacer el salto y claro , eso llama la atencion al espectador y provoca que baje la mirada para ver "que es eso que suena"  o bien se hace inmediatamente tras depositar la carta, justo en el momento que el espectador mas mira la baraja, y claro... ahi se ve.

Tambien me viene ahora a la cabeza el salto de Bruce Cervon hecho en manos de Carlos Vaquera... cuando lo vi no imagine que eso era un salto.
(no era el clasico... pero era un salto al fin y al cabo) 

Asi que dos puntos importantes:
1) no por hacerlo mas rapido se ve menos, sino todo lo contrario
2) no por rifflear se cubre mejor el salto si el movimiento no esta condicionado.

PD: Benji... El experto fue mi primer libro... y el de Dai Vernon tambien, no esperes encontrar grandes juegos como en el Canuto... pero te aseguro que las mezclas, empalmes y saltos que ahi vienen aunque te llevaran trabajo, seran herramientas que te valdran para toda la vida... no desperdicies ni una sola coma, y a ver si encuentras las erratas  :Wink1:

----------


## RobertoG

Que envidia me das Manolo. Despues de todo lo que he oido de Gabriel Moreno no pienso morirme sin verlo. ¿ De dónde es ?  ¿ Creeis los que lo conoceis que estaria dispuesto a compartir unas magias conmigo ?

Un abrazo.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Pues es un mago bastande "underground" vive en Bulbuente (Teruel) y es un encanto de persona, no frecuenta congresos ni sociedades, asi que bueno muy facil no esta el tema de verle... 

eso si, como diria aquel... verle y despues morir... lo que hace es sobrenatural...

----------


## maxren

> Venga para crear un poco de controversia...
> 
> yo, al contrario que Roberto si tengo que decir que "he visto" saltos invisibles,...


Gracias  8) Creí que era el único.

Vamos a ver, yo no hago saltos perfectos. no he dicho eso. Mi nombre no está (para nada!!!) en la lista que pudiera dar el contertulio (o será conforero) Manolo Talman sobre "genios del salto". Pero si he dicho que hay gente que los hace. Solo eso.

Igual que el siempre seis no es un juego que pueda hacer cualquiera, el salto bien hecho, tampoco. Solo eso. Si aun así se sigue pensando que no, que el salto no es invisible, pues... la verdad, esto se convierte en un dialogo de besugos (yo el primero!). Lo que diga la mayoría está bien

un saludo

----------


## Arkite

Veamos gente,lo primero agradecer los mensajes por que toda ayuda se agradece de verdad.
Pero una cosa,que creo que os habeis liado.Yo no quiero hacer ya el salto,xD.Pienso en el salto dentro de 1-2 años,los que sean.Me explico.

Mi idea de estudio y practica es la siguiente:

1º-Estoy siguiendo el libro de canuto paso por paso ya que es bastante progresivo,estoy haciendo trucos automaticos como dije trabajando la presentacion a la vez que intento mejorar todos los apartados de dicho libro en cuanto a tecnicas.Esto es lo principal,ir trabajando la presentacion y cogiendo tablas y demas cosas imprescindibles para poder realizar una ilusion,la tecnica de momento es secundario para mi,que quede esto claro.

2º-A la vez que hago todo lo comentado practico tecnicas,una de ellas es el salto(tengo debilidad por ese movimiento y me encanta,comentare despues por que).Pues bien,creo que si es una tecnica tan dificil de realizar con unas garantias de exito muy altas no esta de mas que empiece cuanto antes.Es decir,siempre no puedo practicar la presentacion,cuando estoy viendo una pelicula por poner un ejemplo,esperando a alguien,no se,un tiempo muerto,puedo estar dandole a la baraja en la mano practicando 1º cosas sencillas que debo aprender antes de salto y 2º a su vez(por que algo repetido solo acaba cansando) darle caña al salto y sin darme cuenta(que eso me esta pasando) ir poco a poco haciendolo cada vez mejor.

Y bien,mi comentario final sobre esto despues de la biblia que acabo de escribir es que creo que no esta de mas que practique una tecnica compleja como el salto.Se que no puedo usarla en muchiiiisimo tiempo,si no acaba saliendo tal vez nunca(aunque se que lo conseguire,xD)....vamos,que nada de juegos que lleven el salto.Por supuesto que aprendere las tecnicas que comentais que pueden sustituir al salto,pero las tocare cuando progresivamente en mi practica de la presentacion llegue a juegos que lo requieran.
Bueno,espero que esto aporte un punto de vista interesante a que metodo de practica llevar,yo creo que los extremos en las cosas no son buenos,el equilibrio en todo es lo mejor(pero es jodido llevarlo a cabo asi siempre,xD).

Respecto a la tecnica del salto en si,os he leido a algunos que no es invisible etc,ummm,,,vale,no lo es.Pero dado que creo que en el mundo aun nadie es capaz de llevar una carta perdida donde el quiere sin mover nada nada las manos ni dedos(eso creo vamos,xDDD)pues creo que lo que mas se le aproxime me parece interesante.Es decir,la cosa no es hacerle a alguien el salto sin mas,la cosa es las puertas que al menos en mi caso se le abririan a la imaginacion si controlara ese movimiento de manera que encubriendolo con un giro de cuerpo,charla,lo que fuera,puedo realizarlo aunque si me miren fijamente las manos con todo eso aun ven algo raro,por que vamos,yo creo que hay que saber de que hablamos para al ver a alguien que lo haga bien hacerlo darnos cuenta de que esta haciendo algo raro y en el caso de verlo imaginarnos que es eso.

Vamos,que me parece una tecnica preciosa a la vez que ya empieza a ser una meta personal realizarlo,como dijo alguien del foro,,,,aunque sea para mi solo delante del espejo,xD.

Un saludo a todos de nuevo y gracias por todo.

----------


## miguelajo

Sólo apuntar una cosita. Un salto invisible no es el que se hace a la web cam ni el que se toma desde una vista cenital haciendo el cover.
Que muchos videos engañan.
Para saber si un salto no se "ve" hay que "verlo" en directo.

----------


## Benji_

Bueno, pues yo me rindo a la evidencia si Manolo dice que hay saltos invisibles, evidentemente los hay  :Smile1: 

  Ahora bien, no quiero morirme sin ver uno ¿eh?  :Wink1:   :117:  (Claro que igual me han hecho alguno, pero como son invisibles...   :Oops:   :Wink1: ).

  Con respecto a lo que comentas de Hofsinzer y Ciuró, me parecen geniales esas anécdotas y ver el contexto en el que se hacían las cosas hace muchos años.

  De hecho, el acicate que tuve para comprarme el experto no es (en principio, que después igual sí  :Wink1: ), tener más técnicas para estudiar y añadir a los juegos (de hecho, bastante me llega a veces con el Canuto  :Wink1: ), sino ver que contaba un tahur en 1902. Casi como curiosidad historica.

   Lo dicho, mil gracias por la contestación y por las anecdotas, ya os diré si saco algo en claro con el experto  :Smile1: 

Un saludo

----------


## Benji_

> Veamos gente,lo primero agradecer los mensajes por que toda ayuda se agradece de verdad.
> Pero una cosa,que creo que os habeis liado.Yo no quiero hacer ya el salto,xD.Pienso en el salto dentro de 1-2 años,los que sean.Me explico.


Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dices Arkite. Mi comentario lo hice porque entendí que sólo hacias juegos automáticos y que tu siguiente técnica a estudiar (para incluir) era el Salto. De ahí mi comentario  :Wink1: .

Genial tu plan de estudio (vamos, supongo, porque yo hago lo mismo, así que  :Wink1:   :117: DDD)

Un saludo

----------


## RobertoG

Hola compañeros.

Vale, existen saltos clásicos invisibles. Manolo los ha visto y yo le creo. maxren también, aunque a maxren no tengo el gusto de conocerlo, y es lógico que dude de algo que he leído en un foro y que va en contra de algo que creía tan seguro.

Ahora bien. De las palabras de maxren deduzco que no solo hay muchos magos en el mundo capaces de hacer el salto clásico invisible, sino que el salto clásico, para estar bien hecho ha de ser invisible,  sino seria un intento de salto.

Insisto en que he visto a muy buenos cartomagos realizar el salto clásico, y sin contexto de juego, no cuela.


Yo utilizo el salto con bastante frecuencia, y jamás me han dicho nada, y eso que en algunas ocasiones he actuado para personas que no se hubieran callado de haber visto algo. Es más estoy bastante orgulloso de mi salto clásico. Pero mi salto clásico no es invisible, y por eso no creo que sea un intento de salto.

Yo creía que el salto clásico invisible era una quimera, basándome en como ya he dicho, he visto a grandes cartomagos realizarlo y no era invisible. Además, hablando con otros magos sobre el tema, opinaban lo mismo. También leyendo algunos libros. En " El experto en la mesa de juego" pagina 102 dice: Aún no se ha inventado un salto que pueda ser ejecutado sin que se note que está teniendo lugar alguna maniobra, aunque se realice perfectamente. No obstante se debe emplear, si se sabe elegir el momento.

Por todo esto pensaba que el salto clásico invisible era una quimera. Parece ser que estaba en un error.
Pero por las palabras de maxren deduzco que un salto clásico, si esta bien hecho, es invisible. Si no es invisible es por que esta mal hecho.
Pienso que los magos que emplean el salto clásico correctamente se pueden contar por centenares, pero los que realizan un salto clásico invisible.... Yo creía que no había, pero parece ser que alguno hay.Manolo ha visto a 4 ó 5 y Manolo ha visto a muchos de los mejores cartomagos. 

Lo que dice Miguel es verdad, no podemos juzgar viendo un video. Por cierto Miguel, ¿ Tú tambien has tenido la suerte de ver un salto clásico invisible ?

----------


## swaze

YO de momento no me siento con fuerzas de intentar un salto clásico, y mira que le tengo ganas xD. Pero si creo que hay saltos invisibles, tan invisibles como cualquier otra técnica cartomágica.

El problema que yo veo es que como toda técnica debe tener lugar dentro de un contexto o historia mágica, dentro de un juego, es obvio que si llegamos a donde el publico le decimos mira! y le hacemos un salto su pensamiento mas probable será "wow que pasada (algo ha hecho, no se el que pero algo hizo)" pero incluido dentro de un buen juego con una buena base no debería verse.

En cuanto a la frase que habéis citado de un libro:




> Aún no se ha inventado un salto que pueda ser ejecutado sin que se note que está teniendo lugar alguna maniobra, aunque se realice perfectamente. No obstante se debe emplear, si se sabe elegir el momento.


No he podido evitar que me viniese a la cabeza un hilo que hace poco leí por aquí sobre missdirection y en el que exponían una cuestión que creo fundamental en este caso, la missdirection no solo debe ser usada para evitar que el espectador no vea algo, sino también para mostrar al espectador lo que queremos que vea. Es decir, si para nosotros realizar un salto, abanicamos las cartas o hacemos cualquier otro movimiento que no hagamos a menudo, el espectador puede resultarle extraño, pero....¿por que no incluir ese movimiento en mas ocasiones durante el juego? de esa forma, cuando lo hagamos una vez mas, el espectador no debería sospechar de el.

Es la humilde opinión de uno que de esto no tiene ni idea xD

----------


## Manolo Talman

En efecto S.W. Erdnase decia:
"Aún no se ha inventado un salto que pueda ser ejecutado sin que se note que está teniendo lugar alguna maniobra, aunque se realice perfectamente."

pero esto lo decia en 1902... Seguro que si lo escribiera de nuevo hoy en dia no lo afirmaria con tanta seguridad  8-)

----------


## RobertoG

Pero en esa época el salto clásico ya estaba inventado. Eso y alguna otra cosa, me llevaron a creer en la imposibilidad del salto clásico invisible.Eso me pasa por creer que algo es imposible. ¿Cuando aprenderé?  Me alegro mucho de que sea posible. ! Quizás algún día...!.

Un abrazo.

----------


## magikko

Siento que en la magia para aprender uno tiene que comparár, creo que es muy dificil tener 100% clara la idea que explica un libro al momento de aprender una tecnica o efecto complejo. Es por eso que creo que los videos son muy buenos complementos de los libros, por que aunque una imagen dice mas que mil palabras, un video dice mas que esta.

Hablo en el caso de los que aun estamos en el camino de aprender y no tenemos un maestro que nos guíe , buscamos lo que nos parece "perfecto" y lo tomamos como meta o modelo.

Pero aunque un video puede ser muy bueno, creo que como dicen antes, el poder admirar una tecnica que sea perfecta hecha en vivo es lo mejor que uno puede tener para aprender.

¿Como puede hacer uno entonces para saber que el "camino" que está siguiendo al practicar alguna tecnica como el salto vá bien? ¿Es hasta que yo mismo no logre ver el momento critico? Por que aveces uno puede creer que su tecnica es muy buena ante ojos profanos, pero bajo ojos expertos.... los defectos aparecen por montones

Saludos

----------


## Arkite

Es que es la idea que tengo yo,yo no quiero el salto para decirle a alguien mira,pasa del medio de la baraja a....
La cosa es poder realizar ese movimiento como base de muchas ilusiones diferentes,pero siempre metido en ellas y con el enfoque necesario.Vamos,que la idea mia es que el salto que es una tecnica que bien dominada puede llegar a ser invisible como decis,pero aun asi si lo encubrimos con una distraccion o lo que sea que hace el salto ya totalmente invisible.

Me parece muy acertada la idea(que yo tambien pensaba en ello) de hacer mas ese movimiento con las cartas para que el sonido posterior en el salto no mosquee al espectador.

Respecto a que el salto sea o no necesario para la cartomagia,os pondre aqui por que pensaba que lo era.Cita textualmente del libro la prestidigitacion al alcance de todos de wenceslao ciuro,pagina 48,en el apartado de principios fundamentales de la manipulacion de cartas.Incluye aqui juntos 1º el salto,2º la mezcla falsa y 3º la carta forzada.Cito:

-El salto: Es sin duda,el principio mas usado y por lo mismo,el mas importante;sin el no son posibles la mayoria de los juegos que con las cartas se pueden hacer.

Vamos,que creo que es facil que yo pensara despues de leer eso que necesitaba saber el salto por cojones hablando mal,xD.Cosa que ya se que no es asi pero vamos,que no soy un impaciente que quiere ya dominar todo,xD.

Y nada,un saludo de nuevo gente,gracias por todo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Siento decirte que yo jamas vi un salto invisible ( el clasico ). Si alguien te esta mirando a las manos atentamamente cuando lo realizas, notara algo raro, suficiente como para arruinar el juego.
> 
> Ademas de hacerlo tecnicamente bien, para el salto es muy importante elejir el momento, no mirar a la baraja, y mantener una actitud despreocupada.
> 
> Un saludo.


Teóricamente estoy de acuerdo, pero en la práctica, yo lo uso como pintaje: "mira aquí, toma ya".

Es lo mismo que "un enfile no se puede hacer en tensión".

Que no?  :Wink:  .

Y yo no soy Grabiel Moreno, ni un 0.2% de la mitad de Grabiel Moreno ni de los magos que cita Manolo.

Enseño "ese clásico" que hago a gente en cuestión de horillas. Me lo enseñó Vicente Canuto, en sus manos no es que sea invisible, es que no existe, sin más.

----------


## Kassidy

De todos modos, hay muchas maneras de hacer el salto. Yo he visto a un mago poner las manos como si rezase, y mientras las bajabam hacía el salto, bien escondido entre sus manos, con lo que lo poco que se puidese ver, se hacía imperceptible por el movimiento de bajada...

Sencillamente impresionante...

No esque lleve mucho tiempo en esto de la cartomagia, pero me parece una de las técnicas más dificiles de esconder, pero aún así, se hace de manera indetectable totalmente...

----------


## miguelajo

La tecnica invisible es aquella que no existe, que ni se intuye y por mucho que se quiera, en el salto clásico se "intuye" que pasa algo.
Otra cosa es que transformemos el movimiento secreto en uno falso y le dotemos de una vida externa. Entonces podríamos llegar a decir que es invisible.
Mucha gente alava el salto de Bebel y sin embargo yo siempre lo he visto..no digo que esté mal ejecutado ni nada pero se sabe cuando lo ha hecho.
Si te fijas en el salto que comenta Manolo de la ascendente tiene una vida externa...Hay una pequeña sacudida y eso camufla bastante.
Yo aún no he visto un salto invisible...otra cosa es que me haya comido 400 mil pero porque están cubiertos.
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Manolo Talman

eieiei... lee bien que yo no he dicho eso :P

aunque si bien es cierto que con un ligero balanceo de las manos hacia atras y luego hacia adelante el salto queda bastante invisible.

Otra cosa es si quereis hacer el salto sin mover las manos para nada, teniendolas en plano sobre la mesa, ya que debe existir al menos un momento de cobertura (ocultacion) justo en el momento de abertura e  intercambio de paquetes... esta claro que asi por rapido que se haga "algo" se vera. (ejemplo de Bebel... que me pasa como a Miguel... que se lo veo siempre, por mucho que digan que es uno de los mejores saltos del mundo... es rapido, si, muy rapido... pero se le ve) 

Me acaba de venir a la cabeza un juego que muchos seguro que habeis visto y conoceis.
¿recordais a Miguel Gomez haciendo el juego de los 3 vasos? 
¿donde esta el salto? :D

----------


## RobertoG

Hola compañeros. Seré breve. 

Esto demuestra, que se puede conseguir creando una vida externa. 

! Un salto clásico "invisible”!

----------


## Arkite

y hacer el salto sin sonido alguno?
Es decir,por ejemplo pidendo a la persona que se le hace el efecto en cuestion que coja la funda de la baraja y sin hacer sonido efectuarle.

De todos modos a eso me referia yo cuando decia que me parece invisible bien echo,a que esta claro que no vamos a ir a hacerle cuando esten mirandonos las manos,al menos en mi caso,xD.

----------


## Solitude

Respecto al salto con rifleo, pienso que suele ser poco habitual entre los gestos naturales de la mayoría de los magos hacer los rifleos antes de utilizar este salto. Sin embargo, haciendolos un par de veces antes (de forma natural) el salto con rifleo pasará completamente desapercibido en el momento de ser utilizado. Yo así lo hago y la gente ni se imagina lo que estoy haciendo. ¡Y eso que considero que todavía me queda un trecho para ejecutarlo de forma realmente segura y perfecta!

----------


## miguelajo

No confundir el salto con rifleo..que me parece un poco cantoso con el dribble pass que me parece una maravilla si lo condicionas.

----------


## eidanyoson

> La técnica invisible es aquella que no existe, que ni se intuye y por mucho que se quiera, en el salto clásico se "intuye" que pasa algo.
> Otra cosa es que transformemos el movimiento secreto en uno falso y le dotemos de una vida externa. Entonces podríamos llegar a decir que es invisible...



 A eso me refería yo, corcho, que luego a llegado Talman y me ha dejado muy malamente con lo de que sí hay saltos invisibles (aunque el habla de otros saltos y no del clásico, el riffle, el longitudinal de Erdnase...)

----------


## Solitude

> No confundir el salto con rifleo..que me parece un poco cantoso con el dribble pass que me parece una maravilla si lo condicionas.


Pues a decir verdad me has creado la duda. Ahora ya no estoy seguro de que lo que hago sea el "salto con rifleo" o "dribble pass" (del que nunca había oido hablar). Yo me refiero al que enseña Brad Crhistian en uno de sus dvds (no me acuerdo ahora cual es. Está en el muelle con un barco detrás) o el de Faustino en el último cd que le compré (el vol.5 o 6). Yo esos los utilizo de la manera citada y la gente nunca sospecha nada de nada si antes les acostumbro a los ¿"rifleos"?

----------


## Solitude

Buscando por yotube ese he encontrado este video que no me ha gustado nada:

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/715811...cks_revealaed/

No está nada bien eso de ir enseñando estas cosas.  :x  Aunque creo que ya nada se va a poder hacer por evitarlo.  :-(  Hay personas que no entienden la magia de mantener en secreto eso.... la magia. Por eso les trae al fresco el dar a conocer estas cosas publicamente.

----------


## Gunter Benko

A parte de lo que comentas (completamente de acuerdo) lo mejor del video es que el chico se cree en condiciones de poder enseñar algo a la comunida mágica.

Me a sentado como un cocido pesado...voy corriendo al baño...

Saludos

----------


## Mago Aranda

este niño es un gran maestro a mi me ha servido de mucho su explicacion . ahora podre hacer por fin el salto en condiciones

----------


## Manolo Talman

juajuajuajuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajuajauaja

segun lo veia me estaba recordando un episodio de Friends donde Joey "adivina" una carta con una "rapidez pasmosa".... este niño es igual... ademas debido a su depurada tecnica y pureza tecnica luego lo explica por si se tenia alguna duda juaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajuajua

lo mejor es el comentario" este es un truco de juke jermay que yo desvelo a la gente" 

gracias a dios que lo explica... si no no me creo que hacia el salto juaaaaaaaaaajuajuaa

sin comentarios....

bueno uno si... juajuajuajuajuajuaaaaaaaaaaaaaajuajuaua

----------


## magikko

Hásta me siento leyenda al ver eso

----------


## Arkite

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.

A eso no me referia yo con el salto ehh,xDDDDDDDDDDD,ese no es el video que vi yo,xDDD.

Exacto,como alguien dijo lo mas gracioso es que se sienta en condiciones de grabarse par mostrarle a la comunidad magica como se realiza esa gran maniobra invisible totalemente en sus manos expertas......(IRONIA ON).

En fin,es bastante gracioso.Al menos la gente que lo vea sin tener ni idea de nada intentara emular al maestro que ve en pantalla y sera bastante gracioso cuando se lo haga a alguien.

----------


## nicos

señores ,,
bueno quiero comentar q el salto lo uso mucho ,
en especial en el juego de la carta ambiciosa
es verdad q muchos dicen q si puedes controlar para q usar el salto , pero para mi es una tecnica BUENISIMA ...
es verdad en la carta ambiciosa lo hago 3 veces , dos son sin mirar el mazo 
pero la 3 si hay q prestarle mucha atencion ya q lo realizocomo si fuese un pintaje

----------


## Voidmain

Tengo una duda... En este post se ha hablado mucho de salto clásico, pero tambien se ha hecho mención a un "salto invertido".

¿Podría alguien aclararme si este "invertido" es el Hermann?

Para mi gusto (y mis manos), encuentro que el Hermann me permite que la maniobra sea mas fluida, casi se produce sola. Eso junto con un dribble permite dar una cobertura de lo mas resultona. 

Respecto al tema de las webcams... lo siento, pero no me valen los saltos invisibles por webcam. El numero de frames por segundo es limitado, y eso engaña facilmente al ojo, haciendo indetectables matices que vistos en vivo serían evidentes.

Y sí, soy de los que creo que la invisibilidad de una tecnica se basa en la percepción del espectador, no en lo que sus ojos vean. Y todos sabemos que la percepción no se basa solo en el sentido de la vista  :Wink1:

----------


## Arkite

Pues el otro dia asi sin haberlo previsto me casque el salto en un juego que le hice a mi hermana.
Vamos,que le estaba haciendo unos efectos sencillitos y al acabar la vi asi muy no se,,,,muy mi hermana,,,,jajaja,que a veces esta un poco que no se entera,jajaja,y me atrevi para ver que hacia.

Pues bien,en el momento que le dije que cogiera la funda de la baraja miro hacia ella y pude hacer el salto perfectamente(ademas de que lo hago bastante bien ya claro),es mas,cuando lo estaba haciendo la dije que mirara a la baraja para ver que su carta estaba perdida en medio,que no perdiera su vista de ella,,,y solo vio un acordeoncito de cartas,jejeje.

Luego hice un poco el paripe con un pañuelo y una cadenita y voila,,,,su carta habia subido misteriosamente y estaba impresionada.

Jeejejeje.Vamos,que no pienso hacerlo hasta dentro de muchiiisimo tiempo,cuando me salga perfecto siempre,pero como prueba para ver si no hay problema en hacerlo cuando una persona lo hace perfecto ya vale.Si el mio fue invisible no te digo nada el de alguien experimentado.

Un saludo gente

----------


## MJJMarkos

Aham...

O sea, "mira un burro volando", y hacemos el salto.

...

Evolución de la magia...

----------


## tomasyvaliente

> O sea, "mira un burro volando"


Onde

mierda...

EL único q hace el salto invisible soy yo.... y punto

----------


## Némesis

Tomasyvaliente, por favor, léete las normas del foro.
Es la segunda vez que tenemos que avisarte.

----------


## MagoJ

Saludos para Talman... desde Elche.... 

De acuerdo con todo lo que dices....

Y yo recuerdo con mucha aleria el ver hacer el salto a Gabriel Moreno.... IN VI SI BLE... por mucho que me empeñara en verle las manos nunca veía el salto....

----------


## keko

Como soy novato, de verdad eso es el salto?

Lo mejor de ese video para mi ha sido el cortar y sacar otro 10 rojo, yo creo que no habeis traducido bien...  :P

----------


## The Black Prince

> Como soy novato, de verdad eso es el salto?
> 
> Lo mejor de ese video para mi ha sido el cortar y sacar otro 10 rojo, yo creo que no habeis traducido bien...  :P


No te entiendo

----------


## Arkite

Jajajaja,MJJMarcos,xDD.
Tio,que soy novatillo,a mi me miran las manos y evidentemente el salto no es invisible(si me miran las manos cerca y muy muy atentamente,tampoco soy manco).Y claro,evidentemente se que no puedo realizar el salto aun,ni aun ni en mucho tiempo.
Pero bueno,que creo que de cara a mi "jeta",xD,o naturalidad escondiendo lo que hago,pues no esta mal.
Se que como efecto no vale nada,y si,suena como a lo de mira un burro volando.Pero la cosa es que por ejemplo para realizar ciertas mezclas tambien juegas con que las personas a las que les haces el efecto miran justamente el mazo cuando ya estas acabando el corte y no te han visto de donde sacabas el monton que estas colocando.Pues creo que el echo de que miren la funda de la baraja un seg y me vean haciando un acordeon al de 0,1 seg de haber mirado a la funda de la baraja no se,lo veo parecido.

xDDD.Un saludo gente.

----------


## keko

> Iniciado por keko
> 
> Como soy novato, de verdad eso es el salto?
> 
> Lo mejor de ese video para mi ha sido el cortar y sacar otro 10 rojo, yo creo que no habeis traducido bien...  :P
> 
> 
> No te entiendo


Je, de las dos frases no se cual no entiendes...  :? 

- Lo que hace este chico del video es "el salto"¿?

- En el segundo 55 saca el 10 rojo, le falla algo, y en el 70' corta y saca el 10 rojo de nuevo. He llegado a pensar que era la misma, casi me la cuela.

----------


## swaze

> Je, de las dos frases no se cual no entiendes...  :? 
> 
> - Lo que hace este chico del video es "el salto"¿?
> 
> - En el segundo 55 saca el 10 rojo, le falla algo, y en el 70' corta y saca el 10 rojo de nuevo. He llegado a pensar que era la misma, casi me la cuela.


Pues yo no entiendo ninguna de las dos xD. ¿es el salto? en teoría es un salto muy mal realizado.

Ahora explica lo de que "casi te la cuela" porque ahí si que me perdi.

----------


## keko

> Iniciado por keko
> 
> Je, de las dos frases no se cual no entiendes...  :? 
> 
> - Lo que hace este chico del video es "el salto"¿?
> 
> - En el segundo 55 saca el 10 rojo, le falla algo, y en el 70' corta y saca el 10 rojo de nuevo. He llegado a pensar que era la misma, casi me la cuela.
> 
> 
> ...


Me queda claro lo del salto.


A mis ojos no tan expertos, como explico antes, el chico corta y saca el 10 de corazones, en el 55' aprox., veo que intenta hacer el movimiento y no le sale, en lugar de enseñar de nuevo la carta que era el 10 de corazones, corta para hacerlo de nuevo y saca el 10 de diamantes(70'). 
Como yo estaba intentado quedarme con lo que hacía, bueno, intentaba ver como no se hacía... al ver eso, he pensado que era la misma carta (eran los dos un 10 rojo)

Como haga juegos igual que me explico veo que lo llevo claro...

----------


## magikko

Esto está editado del promo del dvd On The Pass de Richard Kaufman (Aun que no se si son las manos de él)

Lo hace dos veces (increible)

Pd: Em.. hagan como que no ven al pinguino   :Wink:

----------


## miguelajo

Como ya dije un salto en cámara y visto desde arriba....no me convence

----------


## azegarra

un salto visto en video, se come muchos milisegundos, hasta a mi me salen invisibles en video. pero frente al espejo es totalmente diferente. No se puede evaluar la calidad de un salto en video, menos si se ve de arriba.

----------


## drakulka

si quereis saltos invisibles os recomiendo ninja de brad christian vienen 5 y bien hechos totalmente indetectables.lo podeis encontrar en tiendamagia.



p.d.:para mas informacion MP :twisted:

----------


## Némesis

> si quereis saltos invisibles os recomiendo ninja de brad christian vienen 5 y bien hechos totalmente indetectables.lo podeis encontrar en tiendamagia.


Sí, pero ese DVD no sirve para nada si antes no sabes hacer el salto.

----------

